# Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)



## Brzeczek (21. Januar 2009)

*Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

Hi@all

beim Surfen durch das Netz bin ich auf dehn Kühler Gestosen. Ich habe etwas gegoogelt nach Test und so aber leider nix gefunden. Wer hat so ein Kühler, wie sind so die Erfahrungen mit dem Kühler oder gibt es sogar schon ein Test ??

Mich interessiert es aus reiner neugier wie sich Innovatek so mit neune Produkten schlägt.   
Hat eventuell jemand Bilder vom inneren ?


Hier noch ein paar Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Quelle der Bilder: Innovatek web Shop*

MFG

Ich


----------



## nemetona (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

Du hast wohl von deinen G-Flow Debakel noch nicht genug? 
Ich habe zwar keinen Test dazu. aber ich glaube nicht das er deutlich besser ist.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Brzeczek (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

lol ja du hast recht  

Nein es ist wirklich nur reine neugier weil ich ja so ein "Innovatek Fan Boy " bin 

Das soll jetzt keine Schleich Werbung sein ^^


----------



## nemetona (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*



Brzeczek schrieb:


> Das soll jetzt keine Schleich Werbung sein ^^



Ich glaube die würde hier auch nichts bringen 

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*



Brzeczek schrieb:


> lol ja du hast recht
> 
> Nein es ist wirklich nur reine neugier weil ich ja so ein "Innovatek Fan Boy " bin
> 
> Das soll jetzt keine Schleich Werbung sein ^^



Äußer im Inno-Forum einfach ne kritische Meinung zu einem Produkt der Firma, die Reaktion wird etwaige zu ausgeprägte Sympathien ganz schnell kompensieren 

Zum i7:
Kenne leider auch keine Test geschweige denn Bilder - würden mich aber auch mal interessieren. Zumindest beim Material könnte Inno am umdenken sein. (Deckel aus POM - glaube ich jedenfalls. Könnte natürlich auch schwarzes Alu sein, aber dass sie zeitgleich die ach-so-tolle Vernickelung des Kerns seien lassen, spricht von einer reduzierten Vorsicht gegenüber elektrochemischer Korrosion)
Große Hoffnungen würde ich mir aber nicht machen, man muss einfach festhalten: Der letzte Inno-Kühler, der Zeichen am Markt setzen konnte, war die rev.3. Aber das war in nem anderen Jahrtausend.


----------



## Brzeczek (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

lol ist schon klar wenn ich was in ein nicht unabhängigen Forum sage das alles von dehn ******* ist und noch zu Teuer, das die Sauer werden und mir nicht zu stimmen werden . Ich werde bei dir auch nicht auf gegenliebe stosen wenn ich hier behaubte das du keine Ahnung hast und nur ******* hier reinschreibst die nicht stimmt 


Aber ich finde mann muss dehnen eine Chance geben, dehn z.b nehmen wir dehn aktuellen Test. 
Aus meiner Sicht nicht ganz Fair, den wie viel Jahre hat der G-Flow schonn auf den puckel ?? Der Heatkiller ist brand neu. 
Ok ihr habt da recht Innovatek ist Teuer aber die verarbeitung ist 1A da kann man nicht mekern und z.b das Innovatek Protect IP mischung ist sehr gut, da kann man selbst Kuppfer und Alu im Kreislauf kombenieren (Laut aussage von Renne aus dehm Innovatek Forum geht das) .


Ich bin echt mal gespant wie er sich schlagen wird ob Innovatek aufschliessen kann , ich drücke dehnen die Daumen, die haben es verdient. Die waren auch einer der ersten die sowelche Produkte angeboten haben.


----------



## GoZoU (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

Selbst als der überteuerte G-Flow raus kam konnte er dem alteingessenen Nexxxos XP nicht das Wasser reichen 

Wenn du die Bilder nicht selbst gemacht hast wären ein paar Quellenangaben sehr angebracht 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Svenne (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

Absolut hässlich das teil würde mir nie sowas zulegen aber wers braucht


----------



## Brzeczek (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Selbst als der überteuerte G-Flow raus kam konnte er dem alteingessenen Nexxxos XP nicht das Wasser reichen
> 
> Wenn du die Bilder nicht selbst gemacht hast wären ein paar Quellenangaben sehr angebracht
> 
> ...




ohh jo stimmt, ich will ja kein Ärger .  Thx für dehn Hinweis 

Zum Nexxxos XP, da hast du recht aber der Abstand  zum G-Flow betrug laut PCGH nur 2°C und das ist nicht viel. 
Das Innovatek Teuer ist habe ich auch nie bestriten, ist halteben so.



@Svenne

Über Geschmack lässt es sich streiten, aber ich muss dir zu stimmen er sieht hässlich aus


----------



## GoZoU (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

Naja, der G-Flow kostete zu dem Zeitpunkt das Doppelte als der Nexxxos, welcher schon deutlich länger auf dem Markt war. Ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass der G-Flow schon immer ein mieses PL-Verhältnis hatte und sich nicht wirklich mit den Konkurrenten messen konnte.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Brzeczek (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Naja, der G-Flow kostete zu dem Zeitpunkt das Doppelte als der Nexxxos, welcher schon deutlich länger auf dem Markt war. Ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass der G-Flow schon immer ein mieses PL-Verhältnis hatte und sich nicht wirklich mit den Konkurrenten messen konnte.
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU





Geiles Design kostet halt eben viel Geld 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ich finde lohnt es sich auch wenn es um aussehen geht und nicht um Leistung


----------



## Svenne (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

Ich finde persönlich z.b. einen Swifteck GTZ deutlich attraktiver


----------



## Brzeczek (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*



Svenne schrieb:


> Ich finde persönlich z.b. einen Swifteck GTZ deutlich attraktiver




Poste mal bitte ein Bild möchte mal wissen wir er aussieht.


----------



## Svenne (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brzeczek (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

Das lässt sich nur schwer erkennen, hast du eventuell ein besser Foto oder weist du wo ich ihn sonst wo finden könnte ??


----------



## Svenne (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

hier http://img389.imageshack.us/img389/5679/002wz6.gif


----------



## Brzeczek (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

Joa der wäre für mich jetzt so nicht der fal gewesen.


----------



## Svenne (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

Vielleit einer von den 3 hier Produktinfo --> HEATKILLER® CPU Rev3.0 - WATERCOOL Support - Watercool


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*



Brzeczek schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht nicht ganz Fair, den wie viel Jahre hat der G-Flow schonn auf den puckel ?? Der Heatkiller ist brand neu.



An anderer Stelle hat der G-Flow aber sogar gegen den deutlich älteren Heatkiller 2.5 verloren 
Aber ich denke auch, dass es Inno niemand übel nehmen würde, wenn ihre alten, billigen Auslaufmodelle nicht mit den neuesten High-End Sahnestücken mithalten können. Problem bei dieser Aussage: "billig" 



> Ok ihr habt da recht Innovatek ist Teuer aber die verarbeitung ist 1A da kann man nicht mekern und z.b das Innovatek Protect IP mischung ist sehr gut, da kann man selbst Kuppfer und Alu im Kreislauf kombenieren (Laut aussage von Renne aus dehm Innovatek Forum geht das) .



Bei der Verarbeitung muss ich dir recht geben, den Rest finde ich nicht lobenswert - sondern Mindestanforderung. Wäre ja noch schöner, wenn ein Hersteller kein Kühlmittel nennen könnte, mit dem die eigenen Produkte auch betrieben werden können.


----------



## Brzeczek (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

@*ruyven_macaran


*Wir werden sehen ob Innovatek mit dehn neuen Konkurrenz fähige Leistung auf dehn Markt bringt. 

Wenn jemand ein Test entdeckt hat, bitte hier Link Posten.

@Svenne

Ja der sieht schon besser aus, ich kaufe mir die Tage die LT Version, bei mir ist Optik nicht so wichtig, ich habe nämlich kein Fenster im Tower wo mann die Hardware betrachten könnte.


P.S: Kann mir jemand sagen was eigentlich das POM beim Heatkiller genau ist bzw was ist das für ein Plastik ?? 
Dehn wie ich gerade sehe ist das Gewinde auch aus POM, da kriege ich angst das ich es Kaput mache.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...asserkuehlungsguide-stand-15-12-08-a.html#1.3


----------



## Brzeczek (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

Thx für dehn hinweis  

jetzt muss ich mich entscheiden den Cu oder LT  Ich will ja ein Burn in machen wegen dehn Flüssig Metall, da könnte ich ja Probleme bekommen 

Hmmm ich frage mal beim Hersteller nach.


----------



## Svenne (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

nehm doch einfach normale WLP da hste nich so viele sorgen^^


----------



## Brzeczek (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

Nö  wenn schon dann richtig, auser das pad was ich jetzt wieder mit dehn XX Flow drin habe nicht geschmolzen ist dann benutze ich das Flüssig metal aus der Spritze ^^ 

Dehn ich hatte ja erst den G Flow gekauft und denn habe ich jetzt zurück geschickt weill ich ja nich zufrieden war mit der leistung, beim abbau ist mir aufgefalen das das Pad nicht geschmolzen ist, wer weis warum. 

Jetzt wieder mit dehn XX Flow habe ich dehn CPU bis auf 120 °C aufheizen lassen, wenn jetzt das Pad nicht gescholzen ist dann nehme ich die Spritze.


----------



## Svenne (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

Spritze is besser ^^


----------



## nemetona (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

Beim Aufrtagen der Flüssimetallpaste ist vorsicht geboten, es verhält sich ähnlich wie Queksilber, bildet viele kleine Kügelchen aus elektrisch Leitfähigen Material.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

Wenn mans vor Einbau der CPU aufträgt und nicht viel zu viel nimmt, ist man da auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Brzeczek (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

Ja ich weis ich habe damit schon Erfahrung, habe es schon 2 mal benutzt aus der Spritze  

Nur bin ich jetzt skeptisch geworden gegen über das zeug, ich denke mal das ich ein Test machen werde mit den Heatkiller, Artic Silver 5 vz Flüssigmetall aus der Spritze. Mal schauen wie groß der unterschied wird.


----------



## HESmelaugh (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

Wenn ich hier mal ne Frage in die Runde werfen darf: Hat irgendjemand nen vernünftigen Kontakt bei Innovatek? Mich würde ein Test des Kühlers auch sehr interessieren, aber wenn ich an deren Kontakt-Mail eine Anfrage sende, kommt garantiert keine Antwort (hatte ich schon mehrmals versucht).
Ich vermute zwar fast, dass sie bewusst keine Testsamples herausgeben. So können wir alle weiterrätseln und niemand weiss, was das Teil wirklich taugt...


----------



## Brzeczek (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*



HESmelaugh schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier mal ne Frage in die Runde werfen darf: Hat irgendjemand nen vernünftigen Kontakt bei Innovatek? Mich würde ein Test des Kühlers auch sehr interessieren, aber wenn ich an deren Kontakt-Mail eine Anfrage sende, kommt garantiert keine Antwort (hatte ich schon mehrmals versucht).
> Ich vermute zwar fast, dass sie bewusst keine Testsamples herausgeben. So können wir alle weiterrätseln und niemand weiss, was das Teil wirklich taugt...




Du hast nach ein Testsample gefragt ? Versuch es mal im Forum, der Renne wird es dir vermute ich beantworten können warum nicht oder so.... 
.....oder Schick ihn mal eine PM mail.


P.S: Ich frag ihn mal, wer weis vielleicht kriegen wir ein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

Inno hält sich afaik sehr bedeckt mit Testsamples, diverse Webseiten&Co kriegen keine - glaube da nicht, dass sie welche an Privatpersonen verteilen.
Macht ja auch irgendwo keinen Sinn: Wenn man sowieso die Glaubwürdigkeit aller Test(er) abstreitet, die nicht nach (für Waküs inexistenten und auch sonst zu aufwendigen) Intel-Richtlinien erstellt wurden, dann braucht man sie auch nicht zu unterstützen.

(Mag sich vielleicht ändern, wenn mal ein Produkt hat, dass im zugehörigen Markt große Chancen hätte, aber die letzten Jahre hatten die meisten Wakü-Freaks, die sich auch auf kleineren Onlineplattformen informieren, eh kein Interesse an Inno - und Geschäftskunden&Co erreicht man eher durch Werbung an der richtigen Stelle oder Tests in C't&Co)


----------



## HESmelaugh (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

Gut, ich würde nicht als Privatperson nachfragen, sondern als Tester für DeXgo.com.

Aber wie du schon schreibst, wird das wohl kaum nen Unterschied machen...
Ich werd mich mal in deren Forum umschauen.


----------



## Brzeczek (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

Machen würden die es schon, so wie man mir beantwortet hat. Nur die Sache ist müssen wir das am besten von PCGH offiziell unterstützt werden für ein user Test, dehn die müssten dann eine Pressemappe bei legen und die wollen sich dann die Seite genauer anschauen (PCGHX) !

Jetzt müssen wir nur jemanden Finden der uns Hilft und bereit ist ein Sehr guten und Fairen user Test zu machen. 

Ich habe leider kein Core i7


----------



## HESmelaugh (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

Also ich würde mich als Tester zur Vefügung stellen. Ich denke, meine Testmethoden können durchaus als sorgfältig und genau bezeichnet werden. Referenz (wobei man sagen muss, dass inzwischen noch etwas ausführlicher getestet wird und eine höhere Hitzelast dank i7 entsteht).

Jetzt fragt sich noch, ob wir dazu auch den offiziellen Segen von PCGH bekommen?


----------



## Brzeczek (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

Hast du den Test gemacht ? Hast du schon mal ein user Test hier gemacht ? Wenn du es machen willst dann frag mal hier einen im PCGHX Forum von dehn Mitarbeitern, dehn Thilo oder so. Ich denek mal das die sowas begrüssen. 

Wenn die das unterstützen  lass es mich wissen, dann werde ich eine 2 Mail schreiben und schauen ob wir ein beckommen.

Ich bin echt gespannt wie er wird, der ist in sachen leistung besstimt voll gut da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## HESmelaugh (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

Jo, der oben verlinkte Test ist von mir (so wie praktisch alle WaKü-Tests auf DeXgo).
Usertest hier im Forum folgt in Kürze der erste. 

Hat nichts mit dieser Aktion hier zu tun, sondern ist schon länger geplant. Ich denke, ich schreibe jemanden der PCGH-Redaktion an, wenn mein Usertest hier steht, dann hab ich gleich ne weitere Referenz.

Gruss,
Shane


----------



## Brzeczek (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

Ok wann kann ich mit einer Antwort rechnen ?


----------



## HESmelaugh (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

Sollte nicht mehr als zwei-, drei Tage dauern. Je nachdem, wie schnell jemand in der Redaktion reagiert.


----------



## Brzeczek (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

Wenn hast du angeschrieben ?


----------



## HESmelaugh (5. April 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

So, lasst mich mal eben diesen Thread wieder ausgraben.
Es war nun tatsächlich möglich, ein Testsample des Innovatek i7-Kühlers zu bekommen (dank den zweifelsohne genialen Verhandlungsfähigkeiten von "Wassermann" bei Aquatuning). Der Kühler wurde von mir zusammen mit ein paar weiteren getestet und der Artikel dazu ist nun online:

Link zum Artikel

Danke an Brzeczek, der diese ganze Sache losgetreten hat. 

Grüsse,
Shane


----------



## bundymania (5. April 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

Wunder geschehen....  Den letzten Platz haben die sich mal wieder schwer erkämpfen müssen


----------



## HESmelaugh (5. April 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

Schön gesagt, Bundy. 

Ich will ja gerne wissen, wie der Kühler innen aussieht. Ich hab das Gefühlt, da könnte man mit 5 Minuten Einsatz und einem Dremel noch die Leistung verbessern...


----------



## Monsterclock (5. April 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

Ich glaube nicht, das da was zu retten ist....


----------



## bundymania (5. April 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

ich finde, die sollten dem guten Beispiel von Ybris folgen: Plastikplatten zum selber modden und tunen beilegen !  Dann hat man länger Spaß an dem Kühler, aber wahrscheinlich würde der Klotz dann 120 € kosten 

Ybris-Cooling - Jet Plate Ybris Eclipse


----------



## HESmelaugh (5. April 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

Wow, das ist mir neu mit den Do-it-yourself-Platten! Das find ich ne geniale Idee.
Wirklich coo, für all die "was wäre wenn" Fragen.


----------



## Brzeczek (5. April 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*



HESmelaugh schrieb:


> So, lasst mich mal eben diesen Thread wieder ausgraben.
> Es war nun tatsächlich möglich, ein Testsample des Innovatek i7-Kühlers zu bekommen (dank den zweifelsohne genialen Verhandlungsfähigkeiten von "Wassermann" bei Aquatuning). Der Kühler wurde von mir zusammen mit ein paar weiteren getestet und der Artikel dazu ist nun online:
> 
> Link zum Artikel
> ...






Super test hast du da gemacht  Sehr Professionell  Du hast die Kühler sogar besser Analysiert wie manch ein anderer der sowas ins Netz stehlt bzw in Heften 

Du hast sogar die Kühlleistung mit 11 verschiedenen Durchfluss mengen Getestet  wow das hat viel Zeit gekostet  dafür gibt es 3  hoch 



Auf jeden fall ein Dickes Lob von mir, besser konnte man die Kühler nicht Testen.


P.S: Der Innovatek Kühler ist ja echt Enttäuschend   
Schade das du ihn nicht einfach Geschenk bekommen hast, dann hättest du ihn bestimmt zersegt um an das innere ran zu kommen


----------



## Ratty0815 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

Also ich habe mir jetzt mal den Artikel durchgelesen und muss sagen das ich den Inno-Kühler habe und soweit bisher zufrieden war.
Doch nachdem ich jetzt gesehen habe das noch ein paar Grad evtl. Rauszuholen sind bin ich mich gerade am schlau lesen woher ich ich für meinen HeatKiller 3.0LC (So. 775) eben die andere Halterung für 1366 herbekomme.
Habe mir den Heatkiller damals nur geholt weil er einfach Günstig war und nun muss ich feststellen das ich bei den hätte bleiben sollen
Naja daraus lernt man(n) vielleicht.
Habe mich damals nicht sooooo schlau gelesen & es war ja der erste Kühler den ich fürn 1366 Sockel gesehen habe, also musste ich ja fast scho zu diesen greifen, da damals noch kein anderer Hersteller fürn den Sockel was zu verfügung gestellt.

So Long....
Ratty0815


----------



## Brzeczek (6. April 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

Naja ist ja Halb so wild, sind ja nur 5K.

Benutzt du Flüssigmetall ? Wenn nein setzt es mal ein, da holst du auch nochmal so 2 bis 3K Raus.


----------



## Ratty0815 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

Naja ich meine mit den Temps mach ich mir net wirklich gedanken, da ich bisher Idle: ~35°C habe Load: ~45°C & das obwohl das Board, CPU & eben meine GTX 295 am Wasser laufen


----------



## HESmelaugh (6. April 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

Also letztlich sind die Temperaturunterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Kühlern ja sehr gering und es ist nicht tragisch, wenn die CPU ein paar Grad wärmer ist. Für bessere Temperaturen bringt ein grösserer/mehr Radis meist viel mehr als ein besserer Kühler. Aber es geht halt ums Prinzip. Man will ja wissen, wer es hingekriegt hat, den besten Kühler zu produzieren, ne?


----------



## Ratty0815 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

Ja ich Laufe ja auch auf zwei Triple Radis, der eine Kühlt mir den CPu vor und der zweite kommt nach der Graka, von daher noch lange keine Panik (bis jetzt wird ja auch noch net OC da mir die Leistung bei weitem langt)
Zum Thema Flüssigmetal kann ich sagen bisher noch nicht habe noch die Silver5 WLP in Verwendung


----------



## Brzeczek (6. April 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*



Ratty0815 schrieb:


> Ja ich Laufe ja auch auf zwei Triple Radis, der eine Kühlt mir den CPu vor und der zweite kommt nach der Graka, von daher noch lange keine Panik (bis jetzt wird ja auch noch net OC da mir die Leistung bei weitem langt)
> Zum Thema Flüssigmetal kann ich sagen bisher noch nicht habe noch die Silver5 WLP in Verwendung




Keine Angst benutze das zeug einfach mal, aus eigenen Erfahrung empfehle ich dir das zeug aus der Spritze.


----------



## Ratty0815 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366 (i7)*

Angst habe ich davor keine, doch ich hatte mir eben die 12g Tube von der Silver5 geholt weil ich noch die Rechner meiner Sis & meines Dads neu mit WLP versorgt habe, und naja drei Rechner mit WLP, und die Tube hat noch a bissla (würde sagen lockere 10g drin).

Daher werde ich erstmal damit Handtieren, doch vielleicht nächstes Jahr wenn dann die Leistung mit neuen Games/Benchmark einbricht & ich OC`ken muss bis nix mehr geht.
Sprich wenn es soweit ist das jedes Grad über Sieg oder Niederlage entscheidet.

So Long...


----------

